# Do miscarried babies go to heaven?



## Angelmummy

Hi

I have sadly miscarried seven babies in the last 5 years and have no living children and I lost my mum to cancer 6 months ago (she was only 5 We were very close and I miss her so much.

I would like to think that my mum and my babies are together in heaven as she is such a special person and a great nanny.

I also hope that one day I will get to hold my babies.

Not sure what the church or bible says about this. My faith has been very seriously shaken.

Thanks

Love Angelmummy
xxx


----------



## ~SUGAR~

Angelmummy    

What a traumatic time you've been through.   I truly do feel for you in your grief.

I also had my faith seriously shaken, and don't know exactly what I believe anymore. I was bought up a Pentecostal Christian, my grandfather was church pastor. My husband is Muslim and has very strong belief in God- he prayed so hard for success throughout our treatment.

Despite what's happened to me (long story, won't go into it all here) I do believe that my two babies that I miscarried at 20 weeks are in a happy place, being cared for by loved and lost family members and that they provide untold protection for Lola now. It makes it much easier for me to cope, thinking like that.

I hope and pray that your dreams will come true, and that you can find some way of coping through this heart-wrenching time.

Love Jo xx


----------



## AmandaB1971

Hi Angelmummy

I am so sorry for your losses hun.   I am quite sure that miscarried babies go to heaven.   I always like to think that they become guardian angels for other babies and children in need! 



Axxx


----------



## Shellebell

Big   Angelmummy

I truly believe that they do go to heaven, be warned following story about a session with a medium if none believer  

My Sis had a pg that wasn't to be (many years ago) and had been to see a medium. The medium kept refering to 3 children, which my Sis kept correcting "no 2, poss 3 if you mean my grandson" but the medium was adament. Then it hit my Sis after the medium made clear she was talking to my aunt and said she was holding baby in her arms and made exact references to what happened at the time (My aunt never knew in life) 

Shelley Xxx


----------



## Dibley

Hi Angelmummy

First so sorry for all your miscarriages and on top of that the loss of your mum 
Big hugs to you and your family 
In answer to your question 'Do miscarried babies go to heaven?' then the answer is DEFINATELY YES!

Biblical support for this - 2 passages spring to mind:

You created every part of me; you put me together in my mother's womb. I praise you because you are to be feared; all you do is strange and wonderful. I know it with all my heart. 
When my bones were being formed, carefully put together in my mother's womb, when I was growing there in secret, you knew that I was there - you saw me before I was born. 
The days allotted to me had all been recorded in your book, before any of them ever began. O God, how difficult I find your thoughts; how many of them there are! If I counted them, they would be more than the grains of sand. When I awake, I am still with you. Psalms 139:13-18 and

They brought children for Jesus to touch. The disciples rebuked them, but when Jesus saw this he was indignant, and said to them, ‘Let the children come to me; do not try to stop them; for the kingdom of God belongs to such as these. I tell you, whoever does not accept the kingdom of God like a child will never enter it.’ And he put his arms round them, laid his hands upon them and blessed them. 
Mark 10:13-16

What I believe the verses tell us is that God loves us for who we are - not for how long or how little the length of our life is. And nothing can separate us from that love - not even death. Of course, for those of us left behind, we have to live with and work through our grief - and through our faith find the strength to carry on...
I too believe that one day I will see my little ones 

Sugar - so sorry for your losses too  Someone once told me that a 'shaken faith' is a 'real faith' - that the knocks we receive do make us stronger in our faith. Very hard to see when you're down and out though  But I guess 'faith as small as a mustard seed can move mountains' 

Your in my prayers 

Dibley x


----------



## Nofi

Angel Mummy / Sugar -   . 

Thanks Dibley -- those words are such a blessing. I just sent you a PM.  Yeah... i always remember that quote that a "faith as small as a mustard seed moves mountains.


----------



## bottleofwater

Ooh Angelmummy I think they do, I have 4 there with my father and now my dear old sweet cat will join them.  

I like sugar keep getting my faith tested and wonder if my continuous misfortunes will ever end. xx


----------



## jess p

My friend went to see a medium & was told lots of info about her grandad & then told "tell Jenny (friend's mum) that her 2 children are safely with me." 

My friend thought he must have got muddled at that point but told her mum the story when she got home & her mum started crying - she'd never told my friend about her 2 m/cs.

Seems strange if it's not true?

I think that faith/beliefs are so personal & depend so much on personal interpretations that it's best to decide what you want to believe & stick to it!

My DH is atheist & tells me it's no different from the "tooth fairy" or "Father Christmas" - I've given up trying to persuade him otherwise but have threatened to drag him up to heaven with me!! 

I get a "sense" of various dead relatives so I believe there's somewhere else after here so I'd say if you feel some sort of connection with your babies then it's right for you.  After all - no one really knows but it would seem all a bit pointless otherwise.

Blimey, that's all a bit heavy for today!  I don't really care what anyone else believes (although some of those Jehovas W people get on my charlie's  - no offence intended & I doubt there would be anyone on here who is as they don't believe in medical intervention).

I'm sure plenty of people think I'm mad (including my DH!!) but hey, who cares, I know what matters to me!

Lots of love Jess xxx


----------



## caz nox

Dibley, 

That was a beautiful verse. 

It brought tears to my eyes. 

I loke to think that Oscar is safe, hopefully with my auntie who passed away a couple of months after him. 

Carrie
XX


----------



## honneybee

hi angelmummy

I saw a medium at a spiritulist church and noone knew me there. I didn't come from that area either. the medium said she could see a little boy giving me blue bells and told me it was my son. I had an ectopic pg at 10wks.

I truely believe my son watches over my family.
so yes I do believe hun  

mitch
xxx


----------



## earthspirit77

Hi Angelmummy 

Im really sorry to hear of your tragic news..! 
Im not a religious person, but am quite a spiritual one who believes that our journey continues after death how ever old you are..all of your babies are together watching over you. 

Rachel..x


----------



## Cate1976

I've been thinking about this since I read it last night and I would say that yes miscarried babies do go to heaven.  The verses I thought of to show this are the same ones which Dibley has used.


----------



## skybluesarah

Definitely yes.  I have three angels in heaven looking out for me, and I'm 100% certain they are there.  A lack of baptism, or the fact that they didn't live outside your body does not deny them God's mercy and love.
My favourite scripture is from 2nd Corinthians Chapter 12, the last sentence is something like "When I am weak, then I am strong." I've been known to recite that to myself in really bad times.


----------



## Cate1976

I've found Isaiah 61 verses 1- comforting since my Nan died 12 days ago.

...............He has sent me to bind up the broken hearted...............to comfort all who mourn...............the oil of gladness instead of mourning...............


----------



## Bluebelle Star

Angelmummy and Sugar
I wanted to say I am so sorry for you losses. I am sure that God has a very special place for babies in Heaven, He placed great value on them!


----------



## FairyDust2012

hi
i would like to add that i too believe that god would look after our children..he says we are ALL god's Children.

No matter how they passed away, they are special and being looked after xxx


----------



## Nofi

Dear Ladies,

All the Biblical quotes that has been on this thread as been such a blessing.

Please could you copy and paste the biblical quotes you've all added to this message into this board

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=129836.0

As i beleive it will be more accessed by people that need such quotes to lift up their spirits after undergoing a miscarriage, grief, loss and all the rollercoaster of this TTC journey.

Thanks for your co-operation.

Nofi
xx


----------



## *~Nic~*

I like to think my little babies are up there in a beautiful garden which has the best play equipment ever and the most beautful flowers ever grown.  And they all look out for each other up there and look out for their mummy, daddys and brother and sisters down here.

Now I do know of a couple who sadly had to end a pregnancy early due to their little boy being very poorly.  The lady of this couple saw a medium wuite some time after the sad event.  The medium told her she had a little boy with her and he was carying yellow flowers - they had only yellow flowers at his funeral. 

This story makes me believe our little Angels are always by our side taing care of us and it was a great comfort to hear it after we lost Charlie

Biggest hugs to all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Cate1976

I'll copy and paste the verses I put in this thread.  I'll also add other evrses I've found comforting/encouraging as well.


----------



## Guest

Anglemummy -    so sorry for your tragic loses and teh pain you have been through.

Sugar -   so sorry for your lost dear babies.

I lost 4 babies to early m/cs. I wanted always to believe they are in heaven. Then recently I read the great Swedish theologian Swedenburg, he says that all children who die go to heaven whether they have been baptised or not. He had a series of visions about heaven and hell and I believe what he saw was true (you may think I'm nuts but that's what I believe  ). According to his visions and belief angels are good people who passed away and became spiritual beings, they care for us on earth and they also care for all the little children in heaven. When the children grow up in heaven they become angels too and they look out for us. I know this has been a great comfort to me, sometimes the sadness of our loses is too much to bear, but I know my darlings are in heaven with my beloved gran who passed away 6 years ago and who I miss a lot.

Rivka x


----------



## Sasha B

I have three miscarried siblings who I believe I will meet one day in heaven. These beautiful little babies are God's creation and He would not create them just to desert them. That's not the loving God that I know. As a Christian, I believe that anything living however minute and undeveloped, has an understanding of who God is and of His presence. Just as God is with us, He is also with all unborn babies as well, ministering to them in a way that we cannot comprehend. 

I look forward to meeting my siblings one day and worshiping God together with them.

Sasha xxx


----------



## christina07

in a baby castle, just beyond our minds
our babies play with angel toys, that money cannot buy
and who are we to wish them back
into this world of strife!
play on my baby you have eternal life.

i had this little poem read at my charlis funeral, i read it in a dorris stokes book years ago (shes a medium)


----------



## FairyDust2012

christina07 said:


> in a baby castle, just beyond our minds
> our babies play with angel toys, that money cannot buy
> and who are we to wish them back
> into this world of strife!
> play on my baby you have eternal life.
> 
> i had this little poem read at my charlis funeral, i read it in a dorris stokes book years ago (shes a medium)


Thats beautiful!! im so sorry for ur loss  xx


----------



## christina07

thanks special mum
                          i hope it can bring some comfort to others who have lost children, it was sad losing charli but im fine now, you have to be or it would drive you mad, i believe in the afterlife, i think this helps a lot. to know thats not the end, 
                                                                god bless you and good luck for the future
                                                                              christina x


----------



## Angelmummy

Hi all

Thank you all so very much for your words of wisdom, experiences and advice. I have read each reply many times and feel so supported by you all 

I truly have found it helpful  to hear of so many positive experiences and it does make me feel more hopeful about what has happened to my babies. 

I am so sorry to read that so many of you have lost babies as well and wanted to send big hugs   to you all especially with Mothers day approaching which is so hard 


  

Love Angelmummy
xxx


----------



## babycrazy

hi girls
I am a Christian and I would like to share this poem with you all on this thread. I hope it will give you some comfort.
It was written for me by a friend, I gave her my poems to type up to put in a folder of remembrance for my Miscarried babies, at the time just 3 of them. I will first give one of the poems i wrote, followed by my friend inspired poem.

Help me God,
For I feel so alone.
Please give me comfort on your spiritual phone. 
Tell me why you do this to me,
Please give  me a glimpse of the future
that I  can see.
Please give me hope and  pray for me
and please don't abandon me.


The loss of your babies will always be
A sadness that lies within.
But your babies in Heaven will always see,
The love you had for one, two and three.

They draw close to their earth family every day
They hear you sincerely when you pray.
They know you miss them very much,
They know you hurt when you cannot touch.

But they want you to know, they love you so,
Have learnt to in their way as they spiritually grow.
Not physically as their earth mother is having to do.

And one day when earthly life is done
You will be together in Gods love,
Sharing experiences of Heaven and Earth,
Where you have suffered so much hurt.

The true understanding will come to light
And you will realise why you had this plight
To cope each day with the loss of one, two and three..
Close you eyes and think, and yes you will see.

Its been a long journey since, filled with some good and more bad times but  yes, now I am beginning to see why.
Angel Blessing to you all on your journey to motherhood
PEACE LOVE & LIGHT
XX
Karen.


----------

